# Pupilli Scarsi



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Sarà capitato a tutti di avere come pupillo un giocatore che in realtà non è un gran che..... Per esempio uno dei miei pupilli è Larrondo  Voi invece? Coraggio non vergognatevi


----------



## bmb (3 Settembre 2012)

Conosco qualcuno che ama Di Gennaro.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

l'immenso Vikash Dhorasoo, al Milan talento inespresso


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Patrick Kluivert, giocava di ***** ma ero felice quand'era titolare


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Bendtner!


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2012)

Beh Recoba a me piaceva molto..pero' lo considero un paio di gradini sopra quelli scarsi.

Comunque in alternativa, kozak e budan


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Bendtner! E Lindgren.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Deve essere uno di talento ma che ha fatto meno di quanto potesse per varie ragioni, o deve essere qualcuno semplicemente scarso e sopravvalutato in un certo momento?


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Bierhoff su tutti. Era il mio eroe


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2012)

Io in Bothroyd ci credevo, l'avevo anche preso al fanta


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Quando era al Parma AMAVO Alberto Gilardino.
Poi la storia è andata diversamente, purtroppo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Tissone e Foggia su tutti


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2012)

huntelaar è un mio pupillo da sempre. 

purtroppo da noi non ha sfondato, anche se non è sicuramente uno scarso.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Settembre 2012)

palladino

- - - Aggiornato - - -

vabbè ma huntelaar bierof non potete considerarli scarsi


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Dai Bierhoff tra gli scarsi non si può leggere, uno che ha segnato 200 gol in carriera, quasi 40 in nazionale (tedesca mica nel Kazakistan), ha vinto uno scudetto e un europeo da protagonista assoluto, bannate Gionf per favore


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Calaio',lo prendo al fanta da anni.Solo che non credo sia scarso forte!


----------



## Maik_90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> l'immenso Vikash Dhorasoo, al Milan talento inespresso



Approvo al 100%. Buonissimo giocatore che non ha avuto abbastanza opportunità ( era anche un gran Milan )


----------



## Gallio (3 Settembre 2012)

Floro Flores quando giocava con l'Arezzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Deve essere uno di talento ma che ha fatto meno di quanto potesse per varie ragioni, o deve essere qualcuno semplicemente scarso e sopravvalutato in un certo momento?



Van bene tutte e due le cose


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Settembre 2012)

gòmez su tutti...poi boh ce ne sono davvero tanti,quando mi vengono in mente li scrivo


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2012)

Un pochettino mi vergogno... 
Gilardino, ai tempi del Parma e prime stagioni rossonere. Ricordo ancora la mia gioia quando divenne ufficiale il suo acquisto.
Ovviamente ora non lo considero più un pupillo, anzi, tutt'altro...


----------



## Dexter (3 Settembre 2012)

dzemaili quando era il torino credevo potesse diventare un grande giocatore  poi andreolli avrei giurato fosse diventato il nuovo centrale della nazionale e okaka un buon centravanti  però ne ho "azzeccati" diversi altri


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Enzo Maresca da sempre.
Ma non è scarso, per me è stato uno dei piu sottovalutati.

Poi vabe Abate.


----------



## Sindaco (3 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> huntelaar è un mio pupillo da sempre.
> 
> purtroppo da noi non ha sfondato, anche se non è sicuramente uno scarso.



Huntelaar non ha sfondato perché Cucujanji lo faceva giocare poco e all'ala. Ci deve 15 milioni di euro di danni belli capelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Floro Flores


----------



## The P (3 Settembre 2012)

Da dove inizio? 

Ce ne sono stati una miriade.

Inizierei che ancora non erano gli anni 90 con Lajos Detari, ungherese dal tiro fulmicotone di Ancona e Bologna (a me piaceva quello di ancona), andate a vedere - se lo trovate - il goal fatto all'Inter 

Poi una squadra intera, lo stoccarda degli anni '96-'98 con Soldo, Balakov, Bobic, Yakin, Djordjevic, Poschner, Haber, Verlaat, Akpoborie, Elber.... una squadra di semicessi che però mi faceva impazzire.

Sempre per restare in Germania: Aleksandre Iashvili del Friburgo mi faceva impazzire. Giocatore che faceva grandissimi goal

Poi, vabbè, il Coco degli esordi, il nostro Foggia, Luca Saudati sempre nella nostra primavera, poi di recente Verdi e Schenetti aahhahaha

potrei continuare all'infinito, però devo dire che sono più i giocatori che ho puntato e che poi ce l'hanno fatta.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Io stravedevo per Josè Mari e Kluivert


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino, Shevchenko quando tornò in prestito (tutt'altro giocatore rispetto a quello che abbiamo visto prima che andasse al Chelsea, eppure lo volevo vedere sempre titolare anche lì, sperando che segnasse almeno un gol in campionato quell'anno), Huntelaar e Taiwo (a quest'ultimo speravo gli dessero una seconda chance).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2012)

Pupilli forti: Mathieu Flamini

Pupilli "scarsi": un'infinità, O'Shea, Barusso, Simic, Bentivoglio, Owen, LAURSEN (chi se lo ricorda?), Kulic, Harnik, Andreas Ivanshitz (anche se è sottovalutatissimo ) e tanti altri...


----------



## Brontolo (3 Settembre 2012)

palladino


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2012)

mi piacevano tanti giocatorini un po scarsi che hanno fatto mezza ona stagione :

torrisi, vanoli, bachini, giannicheda, maini, ambrosetti, fresi (prima del'inter), giunti, coloccini, moriero, manfredini, luciano/eriberto, marazzina, di vaio, amoroso, lassissi, ventola, comandini, teodorani, coco, daino , ba e tantissimi altri


----------



## esjie (3 Settembre 2012)

Kily Gonzalez vale?

Quand'era al Valencia era forte.


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Avevo un debole per Vicente e Baraja, soprattutto il primo ad un certo punto della carriera sembrava veramente un fenomeno.


----------



## Emanuele (3 Settembre 2012)

In primis Gilardino: ricordo contrapposizioni infuocate con i membri del gilavoto4 fans club 

poi direi Rosina


----------



## raducioiu (3 Settembre 2012)

Maik_90 ha scritto:


> Approvo al 100%. Buonissimo giocatore che non ha avuto abbastanza opportunità ( era anche un gran Milan )


Ma infatti, ma Dhorasoo anche nel Milan non è che fece male... semplicemente era vietato giocare al posto di Seedorf.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Dalmat mi piaceva da pazzi, pure Emre


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

stravedo per giovani dos santos, torres, ronaldinho, robinho
giocatori ancora da vedere mi piace tantissimo osvaldo forse perchè mi ricorda batistuta (non tecnicamente) anche se secondo me è un grande attaccante
come giocatori scarsi mi piaceva merino l'anno scorso alla nocerina, mi facevano impazzire i suoi numeri alla maradona, forse me ne sfugge qualcuno


----------



## herbertkilpin (4 Settembre 2012)

Su Coco ero pronto a scommettere... Cosi' come su Rabito, Bau... 

Paloschi, per me, sarà il piu grande errore del Milan non averlo tenuto. 

In passato passione totale per tre giocatori passati dall'Inter (purtroppo): Bergkamp, Sforza e Djorkaeff. 

E un'infinità d'altri.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Su Coco ero pronto a scommettere... Cosi' come su Rabito, Bau...
> 
> Paloschi, per me, sarà il piu grande errore del Milan non averlo tenuto.
> 
> ...



Il buon Ciriaco.Si parla di una quindicina d'anni fa.Un altro calcio!

Invece Bau',se è quello che ha giocato anche a Trieste,gioca in promozione,nel Sarcedo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Avevo un debole per Vicente e Baraja, soprattutto il primo ad un certo punto della carriera sembrava veramente un fenomeno.



Beh Baraja è stato un ottimo giocatore ,del Valencia di C.Lopez,K.Gonzalez,Mendieta,Pellegrino,Vicente,Angulo,Farinos,Marchena,Aimar.Che ricordi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il buon Ciriaco.Si parla di una quindicina d'anni fa.Un altro calcio!
> 
> Invece Bau',se è quello che ha giocato anche a Trieste,gioca in promozione,nel Sarcedo!
> 
> ...



Eh quel Valencia fu davvero una bella squadra!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

infatti,2 finali di champions consecutive.Ricordo il 4-1 in semifinale al Barca o il 5-2 alla Lazio dei fenomeni!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Pepe perchè abitava da queste parti, poi Alan Smith quando stava al Manchester United, Di Canio che però tanto scarso non era

e ce ne saranno altri che adesso non mi vengono in mente


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

di quel valencia a me piaceva tantissimo gerard. 

sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino
Saviola (pensavo potesse spaccare il mondo)
Sarr (difensore ex Milan)
Djetou e Cristanval, duo difensivo formidabile del Monaco di Giuly e Trezeguet.
Kezman


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gilardino
> Saviola (pensavo potesse spaccare il mondo)
> Sarr (difensore ex Milan)
> Djetou e Cristanval, duo difensivo formidabile del Monaco di Giuly e Trezeguet.
> Kezman



Cristanval non era male,ma la sua carriera è stata costellato di molteplici infortuni."Djet" invece era poca roba!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me invece, Paloschi non esploderà, ha 24 anni e ancora non ha fatto uno straccio di goal!


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pupilli forti: Mathieu Flamini
> 
> Pupilli "scarsi": un'infinità, O'Shea, Barusso, Simic, Bentivoglio, Owen, LAURSEN (chi se lo ricorda?), Kulic, Harnik, Andreas Ivanshitz (anche se è sottovalutatissimo ) e tanti altri...



Cosa centra Michael Owen con questi?


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il buon Ciriaco.Si parla di una quindicina d'anni fa.Un altro calcio!
> 
> Invece Bau',se è quello che ha giocato anche a Trieste,gioca in promozione,nel Sarcedo!
> 
> ...



Aimar 
Aggiungo anche Saviola


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Cosa centra Michael Owen con questi?



Beh dai non mi vorrai dire che Owen è stato un grandissimo, era pazzesco al Liverpool con la media di un gol ogni due partite (mi ricorda qualcuno ) ma poi ha avuto una carriera abbastanza anonima. E poi se mi mettono Klaas Jan Huntelaar tra gli scarsi, Owen ci sta alla grande


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Beh dai non mi vorrai dire che Owen è stato un grandissimo, era pazzesco al Liverpool con la media di un gol ogni due partite (mi ricorda qualcuno ) ma poi ha avuto una carriera abbastanza anonima. E poi se mi mettono Klaas Jan Huntelaar tra gli scarsi, Owen ci sta alla grande



E' stato pallone d'oro, ha vinto svariati trofei e al Liverpool era una macchina da goal, in nazionale ha segnato un sacco.
Lo ha rovinato l'infortunio nel 2006, ma a pieno regime questo valeva due Huntelaar.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> E' stato pallone d'oro, ha vinto svariati trofei e al Liverpool era una macchina da goal, in nazionale ha segnato un sacco.
> Lo ha rovinato l'infortunio nel 2006, ma a pieno regime questo valeva due Huntelaar.



Non l'ho messo in dubbio infatti, ma l'attuale Owen resta comunque un pupillo nonostante sia un rottame

Non ho detto che è scarso, ora è scarso!


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Ho sempre avuto la tendenza particolare ad affezionarmi al giocatore considerato dai più "sfigato" al momento, passato per la nostra maglia...
non è un caso, infatti, che tra i miei pupilli "scarsi" (alcuni per modo di dire, altri per davvero) del passato si possano trovare gente del calibro di Laursen, Coco (su cui, come Herbert ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco), Huntelaar, Kluivert, Gilardino etc.. etc..
Ai tempi di quel valencia anche io stravedevo per Gerard, avrei fatto carte false per portarlo a milano..


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Di quel Valencia li ce ne sono stati che poi al di fuori di quella realtà li fecero un buco nell'acqua.

Mendieta, Claudio Lopez, Farinos, Kily Gonzalez


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Di quel Valencia li ce ne sono stati che poi al di fuori di quella realtà li fecero un buco nell'acqua.
> 
> Mendieta, Claudio Lopez, Farinos, Kily Gonzalez




Lo stesso Cuper, volendo vedere..


----------



## Shallappalla (4 Settembre 2012)

Cesar (quando era alla lazio) e Mancini


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

a me piaceva tantissimo anche martins ai tempi dell'inter o anche baros quando giocava nel liverpool, do prado nel perugia di gaucci adesso gioca in premier col southampton, yanagisawa ha giocato nel messina e nella samp, obinna del chievo e poi passato all'inter


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Del passato ce ne sono troppi, i primi che mi vengono in mente: I baresi Cobra Tovalieri, Osmanovsky, Enyinnaya, l'idolo Philemon Masinga (tutti grandi castigatori delle *****), poi Kolyvanov, Locatelli, i fratelli Tedesco, Milan Rapaijc, Zauli, Baiano, Poggi, Jorgensen, Sala ed altri che in questo momento non mi sovvengono.

Atttualmente, ma non li considero poi tutti realmente scarsi, anzi: Consigli, Nastasic, Demba Ba, Lodi, Jankovic


----------



## Nick (4 Settembre 2012)

ll mio pupillo è Ryo Miyaichi di proprietà dell'Arsenal ( http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryo_Miyaichi )
Anche se non è scarso


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Un altro pupillo è stato Chevanton, me lo ricordo ai tempi del Lecce, era spettacolare


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Un altro pupillo è stato Chevanton, me lo ricordo ai tempi del Lecce, era spettacolare



Tra il 2002 e il 2004 a Lecce fece sfracelli


----------



## Principe (4 Settembre 2012)

Senza dubbio denilson quello Che andò al betis siviglia. Me ne innamorai quando giocava con il Brasile. Ma era una bestia una classe cristallina talento super sprecato


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2012)

Palladino senza dubbio. Nell'anno della Juve in B sembrava potesse diventare un gran bel giocatore.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

Marco Rossi (ora capitano del Genoa) ai tempi della Salernitana e del passaggio alla Fiorentina.
Antonio Bellavista al Bari.
Al momento c'è Abel Hernandez del Palermo che pare prenda la strada della ciofeca


----------



## Dexter (5 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ho sempre avuto la tendenza particolare ad affezionarmi al giocatore considerato dai più "sfigato" al momento, passato per la nostra maglia...
> non è un caso, infatti, che tra i miei pupilli "scarsi" (alcuni per modo di dire, altri per davvero) del passato si possano trovare gente del calibro di Laursen, Coco (su cui, come Herbert ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco), Huntelaar, Kluivert, Gilardino etc.. etc..
> Ai tempi di quel valencia anche io stravedevo per Gerard, avrei fatto carte false per portarlo a milano..


dimentichi paloschi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque alla mia lista aggiungo gelson fernandes...l'ho sempre ritenuto da grande,ma per adesso ancora non combina una cippa


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Io stravedevo per Ibrahim Ba non chiedetemi il perchè


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Rui Sampaio, Chevanton, Vicente, poi me ne verranno in mente altri


----------



## Need4 (5 Settembre 2012)

Russotto! che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io stravedevo per Ibrahim Ba non chiedetemi il perchè



Un idolo  la sai la storia del "Non sapete chi sono io" mentre rubava una macchina? xD


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Settembre 2012)

beh,sicuramente gilardino:quando era al parma ero convinto sarebbe diventato un fuoriclasse.Quando lo prendemmo noi ne fui felicissimo,ma la mia felicità duro' una sola stagione,dopodichè mi accorsi della sua pochezza.Pero' adesso è un numero 10


----------



## James Watson (5 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> dimentichi paloschi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> comunque alla mia lista aggiungo gelson fernandes...l'ho sempre ritenuto da grande,ma per adesso ancora non combina una cippa



Non dimentico Paloschi, per due motivi.
1- non è affatto uno scarsone... .
2- sfido chiunque a dire che quando giocò con la nostra maglia dopo l'esordio lo ritenesse lo "sfigato" del gruppo..


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2012)

Andy van der Meyde
Dean Ashton (sfortunato)
Johnnier Montaño
Aliyev
Milevskiy
Daniel Montenegro
Rolando Bianchi
Mario Hector Turdó
Coco
Kezman
Kluivert
Amoroso
Victor Sikora
Albert Luque
Hedwiges Maduro
Ryan Babel
Ledley King
Aquilani
Pellè
Capucho
Papa Waigo
Carl Cort
Baronio
Jermaine Jenas
Fausto Rossini
Fabio Gatti
Mesto
Elmander
Mirallas (ancora "giovine")
Gojko Kacar (ancora "giovine")
Bosko Jankovic
Arnold Bruggink
John Carew
Foggia
Rufete
Quaresma
Stefan Beinlich
Kahlenberg
Daniel de Ridder


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Andy van der Meyde
> Dean Ashton (sfortunato)
> Johnnier Montaño
> Aliyev
> ...


Cosi pochi? 

Comunque alcuni non sono poi cosi scarsi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Così ? A bruciapelo ? Huntelaar, mi emozionai addirittura quando lo comprammo, Kily Gonzalez, tirava delle mine col Valencia  Van Der Meyde, Chevanton, Bojinov, Cedric Konan  Brighi, Babel, Carew... e poi boh, non me ne vengono altri in mente.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pupilli forti: Mathieu Flamini
> 
> Pupilli "scarsi": un'infinità, O'Shea, Barusso, Simic, Bentivoglio, Owen, LAURSEN (chi se lo ricorda?), Kulic, Harnik, Andreas Ivanshitz (anche se è sottovalutatissimo ) e tanti altri...


Flamini ? *Forte* ?


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosi pochi?
> 
> Comunque alcuni non sono poi cosi scarsi....



No, ma infatti ti avevo chiesto  : _Deve essere uno di talento ma che ha fatto meno di quanto potesse per varie ragioni, o deve essere qualcuno semplicemente scarso e sopravvalutato in un certo momento? _

Vista la tua risposa, sono andato per una lista più lunga.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Così ? A bruciapelo ? Huntelaar, mi emozionai addirittura quando lo comprammo, Kily Gonzalez, tirava delle mine col Valencia  Van Der Meyde, *Chevanton, Bojinov, Cedric Konan*  Brighi, Babel, Carew... e poi boh, non me ne vengono altri in mente.
> 
> 
> Flamini ? *Forte* ?





- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, ma infatti ti avevo chiesto _Deve essere uno di talento ma che ha fatto meno di quanto potesse per varie ragioni, o deve essere qualcuno semplicemente scarso e sopravvalutato in un certo momento? _
> 
> Vista la tua risposa, sono andato per una lista più lunga.



Ah giusto giusto, mi ero scordato  allora si ci stanno! Comunque c'è qualcun altro come me che apprezza Baronio e Gatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

@Darren

Chevanton nel triennio 2002-2004 fu pazzesco e aveva 23/24 anni quindi si presentava bene... Bojinov è ancora giovane pensa un po'  e quindi ho sempre pensato che sarebbe potuto esplodere... Konan, beh, nel 2004 sembrava un talento e aveva vent'anni, adesso un po' meno, sia in talento che in età


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> @Darren
> 
> Chevanton nel triennio 2002-2004 fu pazzesco e aveva 23/24 anni quindi si presentava bene... Bojinov è ancora giovane pensa un po'  e quindi ho sempre pensato che sarebbe potuto esplodere... Konan, beh, nel 2004 sembrava un talento e aveva vent'anni, adesso un po' meno, sia in talento che in età



Chevanton lo adoro! Un idolo assoluto, sono contento sia tornato a Lecce. Bojinov peccato che si è perso perchè il talento per diventare un gran giocatore ce l'avrebbe, Konan vabbè è uno di quei pupilli che vedi giocare e dici "Beh questo deve essere forte per forza!"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Flamini ? *Forte* ?



*Fortissimo *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> *Fortissimo *


Cesso vergognoso


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un idolo  la sai la storia del "Non sapete chi sono io" mentre rubava una macchina? xD



hahahaha nono, racconta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un idolo  la sai la storia del "Non sapete chi sono io" mentre rubava una macchina? xD


Se, vabbè...  stiamo parlando di un eroe contemporaneo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cesso vergognoso



anche strapagato


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> hahahaha nono, racconta



Si trovava a Parigi, era completamente ubriaco e nel mezzo della notte tentava di aprire una macchina che credeva sua, insomma in tutti i modi finche non rompe il finestrino, poi arriva la polizia ed inizia ad urlare: "Questa è la mia macchina! Non potete farmi questo! Non sapete chi sono io! Io sono Ibrahim Ba!". Passò poi la nottata in cella


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si trovava a Parigi, era completamente ubriaco e nel mezzo della notte tentava di aprire una macchina che credeva sua, insomma in tutti i modi finche non rompe il finestrino, poi arriva la polizia ed inizia ad urlare: "Questa è la mia macchina! Non potete farmi questo! Non sapete chi sono io! Io sono Ibrahim Ba!". Passò poi la nottata in cella


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

Il mio pupillo attuale si chiama Jonathan Pitroipa e gioca nel Rennes, prima giocava nell'Amburgo di Elia.


Comunque non è scarso, è incompreso, ha dei colpi clamorosi.


----------



## LowLowNSP (5 Settembre 2012)

La squadra del Mainz nel 2010/2011,vinse le prime 7 partite di fila tra cui un 2-1 fuori casa col bayern,ma poi rischiò di retrocedere  andavo matto per Ivanschitz,ancora un "talento" (si fa per dire )incompreso,e Schurrle che poi si è rivelato forte forte. Alla seconda giornata,alla fine del primo tempo stavano perdendo 3-0 a Wolfsburg (Aveva segnato quella gran ***** di diego )...finì 3-4.


----------



## tequilad (5 Settembre 2012)

Possanzini


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Bendtner,tempo fa avrei inserito anche Barzagli in lista ma sembrerebbe aver smentito tutti quelli che lo avrebbero definito scarso.Però io lo metto ugualmente


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Girovagavo per i meandri del forum e ho ritrovato questo topic.Ho 2 nomi nuovi della mia lista:
_Montano e Bolano_ del Parma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Girovagavo per i meandri del forum e ho ritrovato questo topic.Ho 2 nomi nuovi della mia lista:
> _Montano e Bolano_ del Parma.



Montano idolo  Che fine avrà fatto?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Montano idolo  Che fine avrà fatto?



Gioca in Perù.Altro idolo è Mboma,che fece bene al Cagliari,ma deluse al Parma,tranne per una singolare partita,dove rifilò una doppietta ad una squadra che è solita risollevare le fortune di molti cristiani.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (16 Maggio 2013)

Coly del Parma
Pantanelli del Catania
Acerbi del Chievo
Campagnolo della Reggina
Storari del Messina 
Vannucchi dell'Empoli 
Loria dell'Atalanta
Marazzina del Chievo
Kallon dell'Inter 
Gatti del Perugia col numero 44


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Gatti,Pagliuca,Fusani,Rezaei e il mitico Vryzas


----------



## rossovero (16 Maggio 2013)

Da bambino mi piaceva Goran Vlaovic, del Padova e, non so perchè, Melli del Parma, che poi di passaggio è venuto anche al Milan. Poi di pupilli ne ho avuti una marea, scarsi e meno. Ero carichissimo all'arrivo di Ziege al Milan. Tra i più forti tecnicamente Pablito Aimar e Hugo Viana, che non hanno fatto una carriera all'altezza delle loro enormi qualità...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Helveg e Contra del Milan.


----------



## runner (16 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Helveg e Contra del Milan.



proprio scarsi non erano però....


----------



## Mou (16 Maggio 2013)

Riganò, Polito, Marazzina, Kallon, Billy, Vandenborre, Giampà, *Keirrison*, Rullo, Ciaramitaro, Budan, Rennella, Montervino, *De Zerbi*, *Fresi*, Pantanelli, *Larrivey*, Diouf, Dalmat, Kezman, Van der Vaart, Felipe, *Boumsong*, Paro, Baiocco, Giannichedda, Blasi, Kovac, Do Prado, Colucci, Vannucchi, Vanigli, Zampagna.

In grassetto gli dei.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Facendomi di nuovo un giro in questo topic ho visto che all'inizio ne avete citati già tanti voi al posto mio quindi vi quoto:


esjie ha scritto:


> Kily Gonzalez vale?
> 
> Quand'era al Valencia era forte.





Snake ha scritto:


> Avevo un debole per Vicente e Baraja, soprattutto il primo ad un certo punto della carriera sembrava veramente un fenomeno.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alan Smith





Butcher ha scritto:


> Aimar
> Aggiungo anche Saviola





Prinz ha scritto:


> Jorgensen





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me piaceva tantissimo anche martins ai tempi dell'inter o anche baros quando giocava nel liverpool





GioNF ha scritto:


> Un altro pupillo è stato Chevanton, me lo ricordo ai tempi del Lecce, era spettacolare





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abel Hernandez del Palermo





Need4 ha scritto:


> Russotto! che fine ha fatto?





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bolano


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

con il palermo in b, un pensierino su abel hernandez ce lo farei onestamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Così ? A bruciapelo ? Huntelaar, mi emozionai addirittura quando lo comprammo, Kily Gonzalez, tirava delle mine col Valencia  Van Der Meyde, Chevanton, Bojinov, Cedric Konan  Brighi, Babel, Carew... e poi boh, non me ne vengono altri in mente.
> 
> 
> Flamini ? *Forte* ?



cioè ha messo flamini tra i forti e owen tra gli scarsi


----------



## Sindaco (16 Maggio 2013)

Dario Smoje e Samir Beloufa


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

Ah, mi è sempre piaciuto Stephan '' Joystick '' Dalmat


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè ha messo flamini tra i forti e owen tra gli scarsi



Il primo Chevanton di Lecce era fenomenale.


----------



## drama 84 (16 Maggio 2013)

Nicola Ventola 
Matteo Ferrari
Cristiano Zanetti
Francesco Coco 
Ivan Pelizzoli
Guly
Sebastian Deisler
Hidetoshi Nakata


----------



## Bawert (16 Maggio 2013)

Due su tutti: Russotto e Erminio Rullo


----------



## Van The Man (17 Maggio 2013)

Stravedevo per Sasa Bjelanovic, tanto che ne caldeggiavo sempre l'acquisto


----------



## Van The Man (17 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> LAURSEN (chi se lo ricorda?)



Laursen arrivò da noi nella stessa estate nella quale la Juve prese Thuram. In una delle primissime partite di quella stagione affrontammo la Lazio, vincemmo 2-0, Laursen giocò una partita superba, segnando uno dei due gol tra l'altro. Tornando a casa col pullmann del Milan Club, nell'euforia generale, sparai una sentenza di fronte ad una settantina di persone: "Il vero affare lo abbiamo fatto noi, altro che la Juve con Thuram!". Ecco, da lì in poi si distinse particolarmente per un tratto distintivo: le rare volte che giocava, oltre ad essere costantemente a rischio vaccata, perdeva le lenti a contatto, e ci metteva dai 5 ai 10 minuti per ritrovarle, lasciandoci sempre con un uomo in meno. Penso che i ragazzi del bus mi stiano ancora cercando


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Due su tutti: Russotto e *Erminio Rullo*



rullo era tanta roba a lecce


----------



## robs91 (17 Maggio 2013)

Marchionni.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> Nicola Ventola
> Matteo Ferrari
> Cristiano Zanetti
> Francesco Coco
> ...


Deisler era un fenomeno! Se non avesse avuto tutti quei problemi fisici e, di conseguenza, psicologici, sarebbe diventato un grande. 
Stesso discorso per Kewell
Dovendo citare i pupilli più o meno scarsi o comunque più o meno vincenti, cito Ciccio Cozza, Milan Rapajic (per un paio di stagioni era parecchio forte), Lamberto Zauli (lo Zidane dei poveri), Thomas L(C)ocatelli, Gaetano De Rosa, MARCELO ALEJANDRO OTERO, Fabian O'Neill, Marcelo Gallardo, Johann Micoud, Eusebio Di Francesco, Andres D'Alessandro, Gustavo Bartelt, Zlatko Zahovic, Federico Giunti, Lars Ricken, Patrik Berger, Gerard, Peter Hoekstra, Milan Baros, Iksel Osmanovsky, Areil Ortega (vabbè, il Burrito era un fenomeno quando voleva)


----------



## Hammer (17 Maggio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Milan Baros


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


>



Ricordo che lo conoscevo di nome perchè a scudetto 2001-'02 giocava nel Banik Ostrava ed era già ceduto al Liverpool per la stagione successiva. Se non ricordo male diventava anche discretamente forte.
Lo vidi per la prima volta in un'amichevole estiva tra Milan e Liverpool in quel di Madrid nell'estate 2002. Se non sbaglio ci segnò anche. Iniziai da subito a idolatrarlo, tanto che da allora la mia simpatia per il Liverpool si trasformò in tifo...


----------



## The P (17 Maggio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> *Deisler* era un fenomeno! Se non avesse avuto tutti quei problemi fisici e, di conseguenza, psicologici, sarebbe diventato un grande.
> Stesso discorso per *Kewell*
> Dovendo citare i pupilli più o meno scarsi o comunque più o meno vincenti, cito Ciccio Cozza, Milan Rapajic (per un paio di stagioni era parecchio forte), Lamberto Zauli (lo Zidane dei poveri), *Thomas L(C)ocatelli*, Gaetano De Rosa, MARCELO ALEJANDRO OTERO, Fabian O'Neill, Marcelo Gallardo, Johann Micoud, Eusebio Di Francesco, Andres D'Alessandro, Gustavo Bartelt, *Zlatko Zahovic*, Federico Giunti, *Lars Ricken*, Patrik Berger, Gerard, *Peter Hoekstra*, Milan Baros, Iksel Osmanovsky, *Areil Ortega* (vabbè, il Burrito era un fenomeno quando voleva)



vabbè questi sono giocatori che non si sono rivelati fenomenti, ma avevano un talento enorme.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> vabbè questi sono giocatori che non si sono rivelati fenomenti, ma avevano un talento enorme.



Sì, infatti ho specificato sopra che nella lista erano inclusi più che giocatori scarsi, giocatori poco vincenti, o comunque sfortunati....è tutto gente che in proporzione al talento ha avuto una carriera piuttosto mediocre...


----------



## The P (17 Maggio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti ho specificato sopra che nella lista erano inclusi più che giocatori scarsi, giocatori poco vincenti, o comunque sfortunati....è tutto gente che in proporzione al talento ha avuto una carriera piuttosto mediocre...



sisi avevo capito e concordo, volevo sottolineare quanto fossi d'accordo. Erano anche miei "pupilli" quelli lì


----------



## Albijol (17 Maggio 2013)

Bachini, Flachi, Mutu e Pagotto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Dino Fava Passaro BOOOM  Aimo Diana


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> sisi avevo capito e concordo, volevo sottolineare quanto fossi d'accordo. Erano anche miei "pupilli" quelli lì



Hai fatto bene a sottolinearlo, in effetti non avevo specificato abbastanza bene quanto non fossero assolutamente giocatori scarsi...
Aggiungo qualcuno alla lista:
Daniel Andersson, Johan Walem, Peter Løvenkrands, Paolo Vanoli, Roberto Baronio (da giovane sembrava dover spaccare il mondo), Jerome Rothen (un anno da fenomeno), Darren Anderton, David Sesa, Davor Vugrinec, Bodo Zenden, Lorenzo Stovini, Simone Giacchetta, Josè Luis Caminero, Julen Guerrero, Gaetano Vasari, Mohammed Hadji, Mateja Kezman, Radek Bejbl, Josè Amavisca, Juninho Paulista


----------



## Van The Man (17 Maggio 2013)

Nel Valencia sembravano fortissimi pure Gerard (un altro del quale bramavo l'acquisto), Mendieta (acquistato dalla Lazio per millanta miliardi di lire) e Farinos. Un altro spagnolo che sembrava destinato a spaccare il mondo era Joaquin, ora al Malaga. Magari definire scarsi costoro è esagerato, ma di sicuro hanno combinato il 20% di quello che si pensava potessero fare


----------



## The Ripper (17 Maggio 2013)

Kezman, Chevanton, Donati, Sarr, Gilardino, Budan, Marchionni, Tijani Babangida, Gerard, Nakata, Moriero, Laursen, Kovacevic, Christanval, Appiah, Muzzi, Ventola, Stefano Fiore, Emre, Baronio, Mauro esposito, Dalmat, Bonera, Locatelli, Fontolan, Diouf, Alan Smith, Ciccio Cozza (che scarso non era, ma poteva fare una carriera migliore), Kluivert, Ikpeba, Foggia, Manfredini, Liverani, Bojinov, Simplicio, Mauro Rosales, Okocha, Santacroce, Mariga, Reyes, Milosevic, Dos Santos, Djibril Cissè, Izmailov, hakan Sukur, Donovan, Hleb, Paulo Sergio, Adu, Giovanni (ex Barça), Cicinho, Flavio Conceicao e dulcis in fundo Anelka.

ne avrò dimenticati centinaia.


p.s. hiei87, julen guerrero in questa lista non c'entra nulla. è stato un grandissimo giocatore che per scelta non ha mai voluto andar via dal bilbao. ma ha sempre giocato a livelli altissimi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Mamma quanti giocatori finiti nel dimenticatoio 

Budan pure a me e' un giocatore che mi ha sempre ispirato.

Sorin,Antonioli,Cufre',Dacourt,C.Lopez,Cesar(ex lazio ed inter) Nonda,Boumsong,Meghni e tanti altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ciccio Cozza


Madonna chi mi hai ricordato   i suoi goal con la Reggina l'ha sempre fatti però


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2013)

Il duo a centrocampo della Reggina Nakamura-Mozart 
Mi ricordo che nell'estate 2005 la Juve stava seriamente facendo un pensierino al secondo e io speravo sempre che venisse....purtroppo finimmo col ritrovarci Giannichedda a parametro 0 
Un altro per cui stravedevo era Suazo. Dopo l'anno che fece 20 gol pensavo che era pronto per sfondare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Il duo a centrocampo della Reggina Nakamura-Mozart*
> Mi ricordo che nell'estate 2005 la Juve stava seriamente facendo un pensierino al secondo e io speravo sempre che venisse....purtroppo finimmo col ritrovarci Giannichedda a parametro 0
> Un altro per cui stravedevo era Suazo. Dopo l'anno che fece 20 gol pensavo che era pronto per sfondare.


Altissimo livello


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kezman, Chevanton, Donati, Sarr, Gilardino, Budan, Marchionni, Tijani Babangida, Gerard, Nakata, Moriero, Laursen, Kovacevic, Christanval, Appiah, Muzzi, Ventola, Stefano Fiore, Emre, Baronio, Mauro esposito, Dalmat, Bonera, Locatelli, Fontolan, Diouf, Alan Smith, Ciccio Cozza (che scarso non era, ma poteva fare una carriera migliore), Kluivert, Ikpeba, Foggia, Manfredini, Liverani, Bojinov, Simplicio, Mauro Rosales, Okocha, Santacroce, Mariga, Reyes, Milosevic, Dos Santos, Djibril Cissè, Izmailov, hakan Sukur, Donovan, Hleb, Paulo Sergio, Adu, Giovanni (ex Barça), Cicinho, Flavio Conceicao e dulcis in fundo Anelka.
> 
> ne avrò dimenticati centinaia.
> 
> ...


Ricordo. Nella lista ho fatto un po' un misto tra giocatori scarsi, giocatori discreti, giocatori forti che non hanno avuto una grande carriera e giocatori forti che hanno avuto una discreta carriera, ma,per un motivo o per l'altro avrebbero potuto fare di più. E' comunque un pupillo abbastanza "atipico", almeno per i tifosi italiani 
p.s. Mauro Rosales idolo. Ricordo in un vecchio PES, dove solo 5 o 6 giocatori potevano fare l'elastico, uno dei pochi trick disponibili. Gente tipo Ronaldinho, Ibra, Henry e Rosales...


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Ahahah mozart-nakamura.

Ma perche' olivier kapo???? mi ricordo il suo gol annullato contro la reggina

comunque sergio volpi ,aimo diana , gasbarroni, marazzina,bazzani...poi per quelli di fifa 2002 world cup il mitico delgado dell'ecuador


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah mozart-nakamura.
> 
> Ma perche' olivier kapo???? mi ricordo il suo gol annullato contro la reggina
> 
> comunque sergio volpi ,aimo diana , gasbarroni, marazzina,*bazzani*...poi per quelli di fifa 2002 world cup il mitico delgado dell'ecuador


e Flachi, tantissima roba


----------



## Ena (17 Maggio 2013)

Gasbarroni  ho controllato dov'è andato a finire, fa il fenomeno al Monza, 17 gol in 23 presenze


----------



## Miro (17 Maggio 2013)

Wanchope ve lo ricordate? 

Un mio pupillo è sempre stato Diego Lugano, ha fatto una carriera sottotono rispetto al suo talento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Wanchope ve lo ricordate?
> 
> Un mio pupillo è sempre stato *Diego Lugano*, ha fatto una carriera sottotono rispetto al suo talento.


Altro che scarso, Lugano giocando in una piazza di prestigio sarebbe diventato uno dei più forti del mondo.


----------



## Miro (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altro che scarso, Lugano giocando in una piazza di prestigio sarebbe diventato uno dei più forti del mondo.



E' quello che penso anch'io; ti dirò di più, io lo prenderei in considerazione come sostituto di Yepes.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

ahah wanchope...pure janker dell'udinese, che bestione.

Fadiga


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahah wanchope...pure janker dell'udinese, che bestione.
> 
> Fadiga



vero janker mi era simpatico


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Oh ma seaman siman il portiere dell'arsenal? quanto era brutto ahah


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2013)

Ufficiale, ne ho uno nuovo : Sodinha


----------



## jaws (19 Maggio 2013)

Gasbarroni, Palladino e Baronio su tutti


----------



## Ena (19 Maggio 2013)

Un altro idolo è Carlos Martins del Benfica


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Olive qualcuno se lo ricorda? face il fenomeno a Perugia 1 stagione o 2.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Mantorras del Benfica.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Maggio 2013)

Ricordo un certo Valencia, centravanti colombiano della mitica Reggiana stagione '96-'97. All'epoca ero convinto fosse forte, tanto che mi ero stupito del fatto che fosse stato sbolognato dopo pochi mesi...


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

magallanes, baiocco, torrisi, cirillo, domoraud


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mantorras del Benfica.



Pupillo anche mio. Mi ricordo che ebbe un infortunio devastante proprio quando stava per esplodere. Secondo me senza quello avrebbe fatto un'ottima carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Olive qualcuno se lo ricorda? face il fenomeno a Perugia 1 stagione o 2.


Ma certo! Però non ricordo quando fece il fenomeno ma quando nella stagione 2002-2003 militava tra le file bolognesi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Ah, altro mio eroe assoluto era Landon Donovan



juventino ha scritto:


> Pupillo anche mio. Mi ricordo che ebbe un infortunio devastante proprio quando stava per esplodere. Secondo me senza quello avrebbe fatto un'ottima carriera.


E poi lo accostavano spesso al Milan, come nuovo Weah...


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2013)

Tra gente scarsa e forte, i miei pupilli erano:
Mohammed Kader (attaccante del Togo che impressionò molto ai mondiali 2006)
Kasper Schmeichel (figlio di Peter, lo consideravo fortissimo ma ad ora gioca ancora in serie B inglese)
Djalminha e Fran del Deportivo campione di Spagna 2001
Zenden
Overmars (che ha avuto una carriera distrutta dagli infortuni)
Dino Baggio
Rothen (esterno del Monaco finalista Champions nel 2005)
Dado Prso (attaccante del Monaco 2005)
Henrik Larsson

solo alcuni che mi vengono in mente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero janker mi era simpatico



Mi ricordo che quella stagione l'udinese voleva fare la coppia d'attacco Janker-Riquelme, ovviamente però non riuscì a prendere il secondo e il primo si dimostrò scarso


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma certo! Però non ricordo quando fece il fenomeno ma quando nella stagione 2002-2003 militava tra le file bolognesi


sisi, faceva il fenomeno nel perugia di nakata. poi fu preso dal bologna di guidolin (dove giocava Cruz).

a propostio di Bolkogna ... LAMBERTO ZAULI ve lo ricordate? Tecnicamente era molto forte. Kolyvanov... ma soprattutto quello che dovrebbe essere in cima alla lista dei pupilli scarsi: Mohamed KALLON. A proposito di kallon, ad inizio anni 2000 comprò una squadra africana che fece chiamare Kallon in suo onore e di cui è tutt'ora presidente 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Serginho ha scritto:


> Tra gente scarsa e forte, i miei pupilli erano:
> Mohammed Kader (attaccante del Togo che impressionò molto ai mondiali 2006)
> Kasper Schmeichel (figlio di Peter, lo consideravo fortissimo ma ad ora gioca ancora in serie B inglese)
> Djalminha e Fran del Deportivo campione di Spagna 2001
> ...



vabbé, Overmars e Djalminha non si possono mettere in questo elenco. Sono stati, il primo soprattutto, grandissimi giocatori. Per me Overmars il migliore nel suo ruolo negli ultimi 20 anni.

djalminha qualche tifoso se lo ricorderà.


Anche Larrson ha avuto una buona carriera e scarso non era.
Qui si parla di pupilli che si sono riveltati scarsi 
Il top per me saranno sempre Kezman e Milosevic.


----------



## pennyhill (19 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pupillo anche mio. Mi ricordo che ebbe un infortunio devastante proprio quando stava per esplodere. Secondo me senza quello avrebbe fatto un'ottima carriera.



Se mi lasciate passare il termine, ma si può dire che Mantorras è quasi diventato un _invalido_ per il calcio professionistico, nel senso che dopo i gravi problemi non riusciva a giocare più di 45-50 minuti a partita, che erano pure troppi.

Se c'è Olive, a me piaceva Tiziano De Patre.


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vabbé, Overmars e Djalminha non si possono mettere in questo elenco. Sono stati, il primo soprattutto, grandissimi giocatori. Per me Overmars il migliore nel suo ruolo negli ultimi 20 anni.



Infatti se leggi sopra ho scritto "tra gente scarsa e forte"


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se mi lasciate passare il termine, ma si può dire che Mantorras è quasi diventato un _invalido_ per il calcio professionistico, nel senso che dopo i gravi problemi non riusciva a giocare più di 45-50 minuti a partita, che erano pure troppi.
> 
> Se c'è Olive, a me piaceva Tiziano *De Patre*.


madò chi mi hai ricordato 

Io ho sempre avuto un debole per Stroppa.
Anche Locatelli...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah anche Orlandini. Vi ricordate Orlandini? Per me è stato molto sottovalutato, anche se tradì di parecchio le attese su di lui rispetto a quando giocava nelle giovanili. Ruberebbe il posto ad Abate senza problemi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Ero un grande fan di Marco Rossi quando a Salerno e Firenze era un estroso giocatore di fascia, poi a Genoa si è trasformato in un fabbro.

Mi piacevano tanto Montano e Pinga, pensavo uno dei due potesse esplodere.

A Parma e al Milan un mio pupillone era Gilardino


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Poi c'era Pasquale Luiso e Giampietro Piovani che mi facevano sempre paura.
Simone Inzaghi, che pensavo potesse diventare più forte di Pippo, Marcelo Otero....

A Gilardino ho proprio voluto bene. Pensavo potesse diventare tra i più grandi marcatori di serie a di sempre. Che peccato!


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Overmars era fortissimo.

Zenden ROTFL.

Oh dalmath dell'inter , ze maria (ex perugia/inter) , fantini, piangerelli, guigou, mido..
che cessazzi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Overmars era fortissimo.
> 
> Zenden ROTFL.
> 
> ...


A me piaceva la coppia del Marsiglia Luccin-Dalmat


----------



## pennyhill (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ero un grande fan di Marco Rossi quando a Salerno e Firenze era un estroso giocatore di fascia, poi a Genoa si è trasformato in un fabbro.
> 
> Mi piacevano tanto Montano e Pinga, pensavo uno dei due potesse esplodere.
> 
> A Parma e al Milan un mio pupillone era Gilardino




Si è gonfiato parecchio, ma è ancora lontano dall'esplodere.


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2013)

Un altro che mi piaceva un sacco perché tirava bordate da fuori fortissime era Budjanskij dell'Ascoli 2006

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si è gonfiato parecchio, ma è ancora lontano dall'esplodere.



Ricordo come se fosse ieri il suo esordio in un trofeo birra Moretti, con la maglia del Parma a 16 anni


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si è gonfiato parecchio, ma è ancora lontano dall'esplodere.



Ricordo che a Scudetto (Championship Manager) Montano mi fece vincere tutto


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mantorras del Benfica.



Mantorras era il nazionale angolano?


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

georgatos  

gravesen


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mantorras era il nazionale angolano?



lui!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Pozzi e Marzorati che pensavo potessero diventare fortissimi, georgatos (onnipresente nel fantacalcio), e Fuser


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

marzorati ahahah sono piu' forte io.

Oh negli anni 90' in italia giocava un tedesco che affermava di essere il nuovo klinsmann, invece si rivelo' un cesso peggio di abbruscato, qualcuno si ricorda il nome? 

mpenza invece lo avrei voluto al milan


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> lui!



Ecco! me lo ricordavo dai tempi di PES 6 sulla Playstation 2  feci una fantastico torneo con l'Angola, la mitica coppia d'attacco Mantorras - Flavio


----------



## Ena (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Olive qualcuno se lo ricorda? face il fenomeno a Perugia 1 stagione o 2.



A Fifa è una bestia


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

chapuisat


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

perché nessuno di voi ha messo quaresma?  era un idolo sul vecchio forum, lo ricordo benissimo. quando l'inter lo acquisto scesero fiumi di lacrime.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2013)

A me piaceva da morire Dalmat


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2013)

Non ho letto tutte le 17 pagine,ma nessuno ha messo Pato!?!


----------



## Shallappalla (19 Maggio 2013)

ricardo oliveira e ho detto tutto


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Felipe Melo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sisi, faceva il fenomeno nel perugia di nakata. poi fu preso dal bologna di guidolin (dove giocava Cruz).
> 
> a propostio di Bolkogna ... LAMBERTO ZAULI ve lo ricordate? Tecnicamente era molto forte. Kolyvanov... ma soprattutto quello che dovrebbe essere in cima alla lista dei pupilli scarsi: Mohamed KALLON. A proposito di kallon, ad inizio anni 2000 comprò una squadra africana che fece chiamare Kallon in suo onore e di cui è tutt'ora presidente


Kallon penso che lo ricordino ancora tutti... mentre Zauli credo sia stato uno di quei tanti calciatori con potenziale rimasto sempre inespresso: lui, Olive appunto, Vannucchi, Cozza, Rosina, Morfeo, Hubner e gente così.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Fenomenale in serie B Palermo, Zauli. Oltre che a Vicenza.

Mitico Antonino Asta, alla prima stagione in A ce l'avevo al fantacalcio insieme a Maspero.


----------



## Serginho (20 Maggio 2013)

Se si parla di Zauli non si può non pensare a questo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ_-6LE4lhw


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2013)

milan rapaic


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Fernando Tissone.


----------



## Mou (22 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riganò, Polito, Marazzina, Kallon, Billy, Vandenborre, Giampà, *Keirrison*, Rullo, Ciaramitaro, Budan, Rennella, Montervino, *De Zerbi*, *Fresi*, Pantanelli, *Larrivey*, Diouf, Dalmat, Kezman, Van der Vaart, Felipe, *Boumsong*, Paro, Baiocco, Giannichedda, Blasi, Kovac, Do Prado, Colucci, Vannucchi, Vanigli, Zampagna.
> 
> In grassetto gli dei.



Amplio la lista con Margiotta (nazionale venezuelano  ), Flo, De Ascentis, Pavarini, Guigou, Gago, Buonanotte, Soncin, Reginaldo, Guly, Momentè, Janker, Delli Carri, Grella, Kapo, Rothen, Estigarribia, Fava Passaro, BARUSSO, Charisteas, Stendardo, KNEZEVIC.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

minchi.a se ne avevate di pupilli eh!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Chamot


----------



## robs91 (22 Maggio 2013)

Nella stagione 2002/2003 avevo una simpatia,senza un motivo preciso, per il Como(la stagione della serie a) e alcuni suoi giocatori.Fra questi Nicola Caccia,Fabio Pecchia, e Vedin Music

Ah dimenticavo,sempre in quella stagione, mi ero fissato con Diomansy Camarà del Modena.


----------



## O Animal (21 Ottobre 2013)

2 nomi su tutti anche se non del tutto scarsi: Edmundo e Joaquin. 
Scarsi perché da giovani sembravano poter diventare il prossimo Romario (in realtà il suo arcinemico) e il nuovo Figo (anche se spagnolo), gli anni però hanno raccontato un'altra storia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Nella stagione 2002/2003 avevo una simpatia,senza un motivo preciso, per il Como(la stagione della serie a) e alcuni suoi giocatori.Fra questi *Nicola Caccia,Fabio Pecchia, e Vedin Music*
> 
> Ah dimenticavo,sempre in quella stagione, mi ero fissato con Diomansy Camarà del Modena.



Sei un grande


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Nicola Ventola, Javier Saviola, Milos Krasic, Di Gennaro, Laursen (quando era al Verona pensavo fosse forte ), Bothroyd (che Serse Cosmi definì "un incrocio tra Adriano e Bonazzoli" ), Ibrahim Ba, Andreas Andersson, Ivan De La Pena, Gaizka Mendieta, Gianni Comandini, il topone Javi Moreno, Josè Mari (altra pippa strapagata dal Milan quasi quanto Shevchenko), Kluivert, Reiziger, Ziege, Guglielminpietro, Sala, Coco, Simone Inzaghi, Giunti, Yksel Osmanovski (mortacci sua, ogni volta che vedeva il Milan ci faceva gol), Lehmann, Kalac, Fernando Pandolfi, Andres D'Alessandro, Denilson, Vampeta, Farinos, Van Der Meyde, Diego, Mariga, Ricardo Oliveira. Me ne verranno altri in mente di sicuro.


----------



## numero 3 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Dagli anni 80, Zahoui, Eloi , Juary ,W. Rufer, Boito, Miano ai giorni nostri sono tantissimi, quindi cito solo i milanisti in ordine sparso 
Macina Incontri Nuciari Ziege Smoje Onyewu Sarr Coloccini Donati Dalla Bona Taiwo Albertazzi Salomon Kluivert Daino Coco Piatek e migliaia di altri..
Ma il mio più grande feticcio e proprio lui
MARIO BALOTELLI al suo acquisto ho raggiunto lo zenit del tifoso da calciomercato.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà capitato a tutti di avere come pupillo un giocatore che in realtà non è un gran che..... Per esempio uno dei miei pupilli è Larrondo  Voi invece? Coraggio non vergognatevi



ahahah che post fantastico. Lo scopro solo ora casualmente.
Io sono sempre stato un grande appassionato del calcio di provincia e quindi potrei tirare fuori una lista che finisce mai.

Mi stava simpatico rastelli, ad esempio, la mitica seconda punta del piacenza.
Uno che non segnava mai. ahahha

Avevo pure un debole per Phil Masinga che Fascetti chiamava Mazzzinga.
E' scomparso lo scorso anno.
Lo adoravo perchè purgava sistematicamente l'inter.
Non è giusto definirlo scarso ma era pur sempre un giocatore di provincia.

Un altro calciatore che mi stata molto simpatico era paquale bruno per come randellava di brutto.

Poi adoravo Murgita, ambrosetti, zauli, rabbiati, protti, muzzi, firicano, bia, pusceddu,vasari , antonino asta, tamburino otero, robbiati, il mitico lulu oliveira, schenardi, scienza, cacciaEpiovani detto tutto d'un fiato, vugrinec , il ramarro pancev(scarso come pochi e quindi mi dava tante soddisfazioni con la maglia dell'inter).

Erano gli anni di 'mai dire gol' e quindi sul calcio si romanzava in modo diverso rispetto ad ora.
Il 'vai col liscio' o l'ipse dixit erano autentiche gemme della trasmissione.
Ora è tutto cosi pieno di tecnicismi da non sembrare nemmeno più lo sport della gente.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahah che post fantastico. Lo scopro solo ora casualmente.
> Io sono sempre stato un grande appassionato del calcio di provincia e quindi potrei tirare fuori una lista che finisce mai.
> 
> Mi stava simpatico rastelli, ad esempio, la mitica seconda punta del piacenza.
> ...



Ambrosetti per me era fortissimo, in quei 2/3 anni che è durato a un certo livello. Un mio pupillo assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ambrosetti per me era fortissimo, in quei 2/3 anni che è durato a un certo livello. Un mio pupillo assoluto.



Infatti forse preso dall'entusiasmo sono andato fuori tema e ho citato giocatori che mi piacevano ma definirli scarsi è una stronxxata.
A me quel vicenza faceva impazzire.
Otero che rifila 4 sberle alla fiorentina ed esulta 'suonando' il tamburo.


----------



## diavolo (30 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà capitato a tutti di avere come pupillo un giocatore che in realtà non è un gran che..... Per esempio uno dei miei pupilli è Larrondo  Voi invece? Coraggio non vergognatevi



Tra tutti Dario Simic,Jon Dahl Tomasson e Andreas Andersson.Nel Milan di oggi direi Romagnoli.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahah che post fantastico. Lo scopro solo ora casualmente.
> Io sono sempre stato un grande appassionato del calcio di provincia e quindi potrei tirare fuori una lista che finisce mai.
> 
> Mi stava simpatico rastelli, ad esempio, la mitica seconda punta del piacenza.
> ...





Io sugli italiani sono una vera sentenza 
Ogni volta che ne vedo uno appena decente in provincia con un po' di potenziale...

In quelli anni volevo al Milan : Torrisi, iuliano, Fresi, pistone, Vanoli, Giannichedda, Bacchini, Ambrosetti, Manfredini, Zauli, Ventola,...

Il tridente del Cagliari Langella Suazo Esposito.
Roberto Muzzi. Tovalieri.
E c'è ne sono ancora cento.

In questa lista molti non meritano di essere catalogati come scarsi.
Anzi. Hanno fatto un onestissima carriera in provincia fallendo quando hanno avuto un opportunità più importante... Ma per me erano i giocatori da prendere al Milan. Quelli che sarebbero stati anche i punti fermi della nazionale del futuro 

In tempi più recenti ci metto Cerci (che delusione)!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Bellissimo topic! Ce ne sono stati tanti di giocatori da me apprezzati che si sono poi rivelati dei flop. Sul momento non me ne vengono molti, ma tornerò ad aggiornare il posti a ogni occasione. Adesso dico Alex Brunner, portiere del Como nei primissimi anni 2000, e Nuri Sahin, centrocampista turco del Borussia e del Real nel decennio scorso: stravedevo per Sahin e, secondo me, aveva un gran bel potenziale che, però, è rimasto inespresso. Un vero peccato. Ci aggiungo anche Assou-Ekotto, terzino sinistro in forza al Tottenham, che era il mio primo acquisto in carriera ai tempi di Fifa 11. 
Per questioni personali, ho un debole per i Greci, ergo nel corso degli anni ne ho sovrastimati parecchi: Sotiris Ninis, trequartista del Panathinaikos e del Parma che puntualmente acquistavo su Fifa, è il primo di una lunga lista che comprende anche Kyriakos Papadopoulos, Michalis Bakakis, Andreas Samaris, Kostas Fortounis, Ioannis Fetfatzidis - alcuni di questi non sono stati neanche così male, ma non certo ai livelli che mi sarei aspettato.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io sugli italiani sono una vera sentenza
> Ogni volta che ne vedo uno appena decente in provincia con un po' di potenziale...
> 
> In quelli anni volevo al Milan : Torrisi, iuliano, Fresi, pistone, Vanoli, Giannichedda, Bacchini, Ambrosetti, Manfredini, Zauli, Ventola,...
> ...



Miii bum bum muzzi. Il mio pupillo che al fantacalcio mancava mai.
E te lo ricordi Alenichev della roma???

Io andavo pazzo per la samp di chiesa, seedorf.
Per non parlare di quella di mancini e montella.

Il padova di kreek e vlaovic con lalas che sembrava una pecorella.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Il lecce di checco palmieri con govedarica che ci purgò in casa.
Lecce che espugna san siro. Poveri noi.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahah che post fantastico. Lo scopro solo ora casualmente.
> Io sono sempre stato un grande appassionato del calcio di provincia e quindi potrei tirare fuori una lista che finisce mai.
> 
> Mi stava simpatico rastelli, ad esempio, la mitica seconda punta del piacenza.
> ...



Premettendo, ed andando un po' fuori topic, cito bidoni mischiati a buoni giocatori ed a fenomeni parastatali...

Cappioli, Langella, Firicano, Zanoncelli, Matteo Villa (entrambi scuola Milan) Kazu Miura, che gioca ancora alla veneranda età di 53 anni (altro che Ibra ), Vasari del Palermo, Luciano, alias Eriberto,  44 Gatti  

Cammarata, l'acquisto più costoso, e flopposo, fatto da Cellino, che ad ogni intervista lo ricorda ancora come una sciagura. 

Del Milan rimembro Pippo Maniero, Daino, Smoje, Nielsen, Aliyu Datti oppure Beloufa rimasto nella memoria collettiva dei milanisti solo perché era seduto accanto a Galliani nella partita decisiva col Perugia nello scudetto del '99. 

Rimanendo in tema di Perugia cito il coreano Ahn giubilato da Gaucci (del quale ricordiamo il violento scontro verbale nel pullman con Matarrese, presidente del Bari: "Vai a fare in culo te e tuo fratello!!!", "Figlio di Mignotta!!!") dopo l'infausta Corea-Italia di Byron Moreno. E soprattutto l'equadoriano Kaviedes che finì nei guai perché venne chiamato a riconoscere tre figli avuti da tre donne diverse


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

E dimenticavo questa perla:


Il mitico Lalas, acconciato come Lorenzo Lamas in renegade. Andò in tv a mostrare la sua conoscenza dell'italiano. Mitico.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Premettendo, ed andando un po' fuori topic, cito bidoni mischiati a buoni giocatori ed a fenomeni parastatali...
> 
> Cappioli, Langella, Firicano, Zanoncelli, Matteo Villa (entrambi scuola Milan) Kazu Miura, che gioca ancora alla veneranda età di 53 anni (altro che Ibra ), Vasari del Palermo, Luciano, alias Eriberto,  44 Gatti
> 
> ...



ahahhaha madonna quanti ricordi.
Li ricordo tutti i nomi che hai fatto.
Era davvero un altro calcio.
A perugia poi gaucci davvero se ne inventava una al giorno ma pescava pure giocatori validi tipo materazzi, nakata(pulta), rapaic, miccoli.


Edit : il sito non mi permette di scrivere n.egri. Lol.
Colpa sua se marco si chiama cosi di cognome?


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Ne ho letti tantissimi ma... manca il mio preferito.
Lo ricorderemo tutti per quel mitico derby finito 6 a 0 ma Gianni Comandini resta uno dei pupilli (miei ma anche di molti amici milanisti) tra i più scarsi della storia. Era arrivato con grandi speranze e invece... tranne che per quei 2 gol credo non abbia mai più fatto altro con la nostra maglia.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ne ho letti tantissimi ma... manca il mio preferito.
> Lo ricorderemo tutti per quel mitico derby finito 6 a 0 ma Gianni Comandini resta uno dei pupilli (miei ma anche di molti amici milanisti) tra i più scarsi della storia. Era arrivato con grandi speranze e invece... tranne che per quei 2 gol credo non abbia mai più fatto altro con la nostra maglia.



Anche Steinar Nielsen segnò nel mitico derby di coppa Italia. A noi Schelotto, a loro Comandini e Nielsen!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahhaha madonna quanti ricordi.
> Li ricordo tutti i nomi che hai fatto.
> Era davvero un altro calcio.
> A perugia poi gaucci davvero se ne inventava una al giorno ma pescava pure giocatori validi tipo materazzi, nakata(pulta), rapaic, miccoli.
> ...




Ne-gri iniziò in Scozia col botto: gol a grappoli, però poi si infortunò e da lì imboccò la china calante.

Eninnaya che insieme a Cassano purgò l'Inter, raggiungendo l'apice della carriera per poi sparire in provincia.

Ho trovato questa foto fantascientifica, qualcuno riconosce il primo in piedi e il giocatore di colore a fianco di Nedved? 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E dimenticavo questa perla:
> 
> 
> Il mitico Lalas, acconciato come Lorenzo Lamas in renegade. Andò in tv a mostrare la sua conoscenza dell'italiano. Mitico.



mito assoluto


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il lecce di checco palmieri con govedarica che ci purgò in casa.
> Lecce che espugna san siro. Poveri noi.



Beh essendo di Lecce ero meno dispiaciuto che per un altra sconfitta.
A me davano alla testa anche l'attacco del Lecce con Ernesto Chevanton Bojinov Vucinic Konan (grandissimo Zdenek Zeman! A proposito ci metto pure Di Vaio)

Mi parlate di Gaucci che era pazzo ma Cecchi Gori che faceva a garaba chi era il più alto con Berlusconi era un altro pazzo


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2020)

La mitica coppia Rapajc-Kaviedes. Oppure ahinoi quella Kluivert-A.Andersson (lo svedese è nettamente l’attaccante più scarso visto in maglia rossonera. Piatek è Pelé in confronto). Il mitico Kozminski del Brescia, Vasari del Cagliari, Gottardi della Lazio, Husain del
Napoli, Magallanes del Venezia, Marinelli del Torino, Mendes e Otero del Vicenza, il mitico Blomqvist, Yllana del Brescia, Govedarica e Cyprien del Lecce. Sono solo alcuni dei miliardi di giocatori mistici più che mitici che fanno parte di questa categoria, legati a periodi quali infanzia e adolescenza.


----------



## Miro (30 Dicembre 2020)

Di giocatori passati al Milan, il mio pupillo scarso (che poi tanto scarso non era) nonchè rimpianto più grande è stato Huntelaar. Se penso che fu stuprato tatticamente da Leonardo per far giocare quella mezza tacca di Borriello ... e poi venduto per far spazio a Robinho 
Gli altri miei pupilli derivano principalmente da Football Manageer  ma ce ne è uno ancora più mitologico e risalente a quando, da bimbetto, giocavo a ISS PRO 98: Stephane Guivarc'h, centravanti titolare della Francia campione del mondo del 1998, che nel gioco era il mio calciatore preferito e nella realtà giocata non la metteva dentro manco con le mani


----------



## Stex (30 Dicembre 2020)

a proposito di pupilli scarsi... mastour gioca ???


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2020)

Un altro pupillo era Jay Jay Okocha e la sua finta nel mondiale del 98 o Blanco e il suo salto della rana


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> a proposito di pupilli scarsi... mastour gioca ???



Fa panchina fissa alla reggina.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ne-gri iniziò in Scozia col botto: gol a grappoli, però poi si infortunò e da lì imboccò la china calante.
> 
> Eninnaya che insieme a Cassano purgò l'Inter, raggiungendo l'apice della carriera per poi sparire in provincia.
> 
> ...



aahhahaha ma che squadra è questa???
Il biondo dovrebbe essere Petit .
Quello di colore è Yorke. Idolo assoluto dopo che ha stuprato la juve : juve -man utd 2-3


----------



## sunburn (30 Dicembre 2020)

A me piaceva moltissimo la Nigeria di fine anni ‘90.
Menzione d’onore, per questioni videoludiche, per Jay-Jay Okocha: a fifa aveva il massimo di velocità e scatto e vai di coast-to-coast come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> aahhahaha ma che squadra è questa???
> Il biondo dovrebbe essere Petit .
> Quello di colore è Yorke. Idolo assoluto dopo che ha stuprato la juve : juve -man utd 2-3




Beccati entrambi 

Yorke che praticamente durò due stagioni per poi spegnersi. Come Andy Cole che raggiunse il top in quel fine secolo per poi calare. Due giocatori appena decenti in una squadra che invece in difesa e a centrocampo era fenomenale. Tanto è vero che spesso a togliere le castagne dal fuoco dovevano pensarci i subentranti Solskjaer ed il vecchio Teddy Sheringham.

Su Petit c'è poco da dire, campionissimo. Oggi un buon giocatore come Kanté vale oltre 50 mln di euro, uno come Petit ne varrebbe almeno il doppio.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2020)

Io andavo matto per Raducioiu. E poi il mio idolo di sempre è stato Gigi Lentini, tutt'altro che scarso molto sfortunato.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beccati entrambi
> 
> Yorke che praticamente durò due stagioni per poi spegnersi. Come Andy Cole che raggiunse il top in quel fine secolo per poi calare. Due giocatori appena decenti in una squadra che invece in difesa e a centrocampo era fenomenale. Tanto è vero che spesso a togliere le castagne dal fuoco dovevano pensarci i subentranti Solskjaer ed il vecchio Teddy Sheringham.
> 
> Su Petit c'è poco da dire, campionissimo. Oggi un buon giocatore come Kanté vale oltre 50 mln di euro, uno come Petit ne varrebbe almeno il doppio.



Parlando sempre del UK andavo matto per Robbie Fowler


----------



## Stex (30 Dicembre 2020)

un idolo che avevo era arshavin! 
a fifa prendevo sempre l'arsenal


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beccati entrambi
> 
> Yorke che praticamente durò due stagioni per poi spegnersi. Come Andy Cole che raggiunse il top in quel fine secolo per poi calare. Due giocatori appena decenti in una squadra che invece in difesa e a centrocampo era fenomenale. Tanto è vero che spesso a togliere le castagne dal fuoco dovevano pensarci i subentranti Solskjaer ed il vecchio Teddy Sheringham.
> 
> Su Petit c'è poco da dire, campionissimo. Oggi un buon giocatore come Kanté vale oltre 50 mln di euro, uno come Petit ne varrebbe almeno il doppio.



Spettacolare quello utd.
Per certi versi è simile anche al nostro milan: a metà anni 90 ferguson silurò illustri vecchi e buttò in prima squadra dei 19enni(beckham, scholes, i fratelli neville, butt).
Al primo anno centrarono l'accoppiata campionato+fa cup e fu solo l'assaggio di un ciclo fantastico.

Era una squadra fantastica composta da un mix micidiale di vecchi e giovani.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Parlando sempre del UK andavo matto per Robbie Fowler



In premier a me piaceva uno che al posto del tiro aveva una cannonata.
Ma non ricordo il nome.

Ma roba che spaccava le porte letteralmente.


----------



## Aron (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In premier a me piaceva uno che al posto del tiro aveva una cannonata.
> Ma non ricordo il nome.
> 
> Ma roba che spaccava le porte letteralmente.



Squadra?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Squadra?



Non di primo rango.
Giocatore straordinario comunque.
Guardavo le sua immagini su mondo gol, se non erro, e restavo stupefatto.

Raramente ho visto qualcuno calciare come lui.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In premier a me piaceva uno che al posto del tiro aveva una cannonata.
> Ma non ricordo il nome.
> 
> Ma roba che spaccava le porte letteralmente.




Le Tissier?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le Tissier?



Siiii bravo. Top.


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Dicembre 2020)

Matthew le tissier era un fenomeno.

Yorke invece mi pare che riemerse nel 2006 quando giocò i mondiali a 35 anni da libero nel Trinidad


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siiii bravo. Top.





Balistica (ma lui ce l'aveva davvero) + squadra di medio rango= Le Tissier. Matematico.

Questi ricordi mi danno l'occasione di fare un discorso su una squadra che mi è sempre puzzata di marcio: parlo del Valencia di Cuper. Una squadra capace di vincere scudetti e di fare due finali di champions i cui giocatori una volta ceduti diventavano dei brocchi assurdi, mentre chi andava lì diventava un superfenomeno come ad esempio Angloma e Carboni, onesti mestieranti che a Valencia mostrarono cose inaudite. 

Ma come scordare Mendieta e Claudio Lopez (El Piojo, il pidocchio) fortissimi a Valencia e disastrosi alla Lazio. Oppure Kily Gonzalez all'Inter, o Gerard che tornò al Barça con le stimmate del predestinato per poi sparire dal grande calcio.

Lì perfino l'ex milanista Ayala sembrò un giocatore di calcio..mah. 

Noi milanisti abbiamo esempi come Depor e Olympique Marsiglia ma anche a Valencia secondo me circolava qualcosa di poco pulito. E' impossibile che giocatori che lì sembravano fenomeni una volta ceduti diventavano dei bidoni di prima classe.


A proposito di bidoni laziali: un nome solo De La Pena


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balistica (ma lui ce l'aveva davvero) + squadra di medio rango= Le Tissier. Matematico.
> 
> Questi ricordi mi danno l'occasione di fare un discorso su una squadra che mi è sempre puzzata di marcio: parlo del Valencia di Cuper. Una squadra capace di vincere scudetti e di fare due finali di champions i cui giocatori una volta ceduti diventavano dei brocchi assurdi, mentre chi andava lì diventava un superfenomeno come ad esempio Angloma e Carboni, onesti mestieranti che a Valencia mostrarono cose inaudite.
> 
> ...



C'era alfano, l'uomo del vento.
Il fantomatico preparatore atletico di cuper.

Anche l'inter comunque correva tanto.
P.S sempre un piacere parlare di calcio in questo modo un pò scanzonato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2020)

ero innamorato di comandini e non so perchè.

altri idoli... corini, hubner, dhorasoo, cammarata, taglialatela...


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balistica (ma lui ce l'aveva davvero) + squadra di medio rango= Le Tissier. Matematico.
> 
> Questi ricordi mi danno l'occasione di fare un discorso su una squadra che mi è sempre puzzata di marcio: parlo del Valencia di Cuper. Una squadra capace di vincere scudetti e di fare due finali di champions i cui giocatori una volta ceduti diventavano dei brocchi assurdi, mentre chi andava lì diventava un superfenomeno come ad esempio Angloma e Carboni, onesti mestieranti che a Valencia mostrarono cose inaudite.
> 
> ...



Io mi mangiavo le mani per Farinos passato a l'Inter


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io mi mangiavo le mani per Farinos passato a l'Inter



Farinos!!! Ecco chi mi stavo scordando. Ammazza che bidonaccio  


Dopo l'Inter giocò nel Maiorca, nell'Hercules e nel Levante nella serie B spagnola senza peraltro tornare ai fasti valenciani.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Per me, il feticcio supremo "scarso" sarà sempre ADEL TAARABT.
Mi ha fatto innamorare come non mai quel poco che ha giocato da noi.
Un altro giocatore che ho adorato e ho spudoratamente sostenuto alla morte quando giocava da noi fu Bojan.
Lo seguivo dalla cantera del Barca e mi faceva impazzire.
Oggi se vedo che ha segnato in MLS sorrido


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ero innamorato di comandini e non so perchè.
> 
> altri idoli... corini, hubner, dhorasoo, cammarata, taglialatela...



Tra i portieri a me piaceva matteo sereni.
Diamine quanti gol beccava a campionato però tra i pali lo trovavo elegante e raffinato.

Un altro mio feticcio era sandro tovalieri, il cobra.
Lui brutto come pochi nello stile ma segnava parecchio.


----------



## Milancholy (30 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà capitato a tutti di avere come pupillo un giocatore che in realtà non è un gran che..... Per esempio uno dei miei pupilli è Larrondo  Voi invece? Coraggio non vergognatevi



Scuffet, Cicinho, Djetou, C.Zapata, Ziege, Appiah, Prosinecki, D. Borghi, Maiellaro, M. Marin e Luigino "panzuga" Muriel.


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balistica (ma lui ce l'aveva davvero) + squadra di medio rango= Le Tissier. Matematico.
> 
> Questi ricordi mi danno l'occasione di fare un discorso su una squadra che mi è sempre puzzata di marcio: parlo del Valencia di Cuper. Una squadra capace di vincere scudetti e di fare due finali di champions i cui giocatori una volta ceduti diventavano dei brocchi assurdi, mentre chi andava lì diventava un superfenomeno come ad esempio Angloma e Carboni, onesti mestieranti che a Valencia mostrarono cose inaudite.
> 
> ...



in realtà il valencia di cuper non vinse nessun campionato. Cuper faceva miracoli ma alla fine non vinceva mai nulla (riuscì ad arrivare a una finale europea anche col Maiorca, perdendola ovviamente). il valencia vinse 2 Liga con Benitez sempre con i vecchi angloma e carboni a spingere sulle fasce.

sì diciamo che la forza delle squadre di cuper erano la velocità e l'intensità. quel valencia era martellante, vinceva perché ipnotizzava e sfiniva l'avversario. ricordo un quarto di champions con la Lazio di Erikson finito 5-2. uno spettacolo puro. giocatori non campioni ma che sembravano fortissimi e giocavano a memoria, con movimenti sincronizzati eseguiti a folli velocità. mendieta fu preso dalla Lazio per 96 miliardi. noi pagammo Farinos 36 miliardi. ma anche Gerard sembrava un prospetto ottimo infatti finì al Barcellona


----------



## unbreakable (30 Dicembre 2020)

Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti un po' snobbato dalla critica in italia è brienza..
Invece se parliamo di giocatori scarsi avevo un debole per franceschini de franceschi Manfredini il primo brocchi del verona Melis..


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> in realtà il valencia di cuper non vinse nessun campionato. Cuper faceva miracoli ma alla fine non vinceva mai nulla (riuscì ad arrivare a una finale europea anche col Maiorca, perdendola ovviamente). il valencia vinse 2 Liga con Benitez sempre con i vecchi angloma e carboni a spingere sulle fasce.
> 
> sì diciamo che la forza delle squadre di cuper erano la velocità e l'intensità. quel valencia era martellante, vinceva perché ipnotizzava e sfiniva l'avversario. ricordo un quarto di champions con la Lazio di Erikson finito 5-2. uno spettacolo puro. giocatori non campioni ma che sembravano fortissimi e giocavano a memoria, con movimenti sincronizzati eseguiti a folli velocità. mendieta fu preso dalla Lazio per 96 miliardi. noi pagammo Farinos 36 miliardi. ma anche Gerard sembrava un prospetto ottimo infatti finì al Barcellona




Hai ragione me ne sono accorto dopo, ma non avevo voglia di correggere. Infatti ricordavo un Cuper sempre perdente.

Ma ciò non cambia il ragionamento: nel Valencia tutti fenomeni, fuori tutti brocchi. Il caso Mendieta poi è qualcosa di inspiegabile (se non si facendo dietrologia). Praticamente a 26 anni era un'ex giocatore e stiamo parlando di un giocatore che per due anni consecutivi venne nominato miglior centrocampista della champions, impresa riuscita solo a Modric.


----------



## Gas (30 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si trovava a Parigi, era completamente ubriaco e nel mezzo della notte tentava di aprire una macchina che credeva sua, insomma in tutti i modi finche non rompe il finestrino, poi arriva la polizia ed inizia ad urlare: "Questa è la mia macchina! Non potete farmi questo! Non sapete chi sono io! Io sono Ibrahim Ba!". Passò poi la nottata in cella



Ma Niang poi lo batté per distacco. Fermato alla guida dalla polizia a 17 anni dichiarò di essere Traoré!


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione me ne sono accorto dopo, ma non avevo voglia di correggere. Infatti ricordavo un Cuper sempre perdente.
> 
> Ma ciò non cambia il ragionamento: nel Valencia tutti fenomeni, fuori tutti brocchi. Il caso Mendieta poi è qualcosa di inspiegabile (se non si facendo dietrologia). Praticamente a 26 anni era un'ex giocatore e stiamo parlando di un giocatore che per due anni consecutivi venne nominato miglior centrocampista della champions, impresa riuscita solo a Modric.



Infatti per certi versi quel Valencia è paragonabile alla "nostra" Atalanta.

Questi hanno perso una champions ai rigori dove mi pare che erano in vantaggio. Qualora avesse vinto, come valore assoluto di giocatori, solo il Porto del 2004 sarebbe stato (tra le vincenti della Champions) più scarso di quel Valencia dall'introduzione della c.l.. Quindi dal 91 a oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siiii bravo. Top.



Le God


----------



## unbreakable (30 Dicembre 2020)

Mi ero scordato il tridente dell empoli Rocchi di natale..con il giovane tavano sulla fascia..un empoli che espugna San Siro..
Io stravedevo per di natale ancora prima dell udinese e dell empoli in serie a..
Ma di storie ce ne sono tante tridente reggina di mazzarri foggia bianchi amoruso 
Tridente Cagliari esposito suazo langella 
Indietro nel tempo il foggia di zeman con i giocatori presi dalle serie minori
La rovesciata di valtolina con il milan
Il venezia di recoba e tuta 
La Salernitana di gattuso e dei fratelli tedesco 
La lazio ha avuto boksic e riedle madonna quanto mi piacevano
Il parma di scala con brolin e osio il parma di malesani con chiesa thuram Cannavaro..
Tommasi fu un giocatore fondamentale nella roma di capello
La samp di katanec lombardo Vialli mancini
Udinese di spalletti 7 vittorie consecutive 
Bologna ha restituito al calcio Baggio signori e di vaio
Genoa mi ricordo pato aguilera e branco 
Dal 78 al 2008 ho la collana campionato io ti amo della gazzetta dello sport..forse una delle cose realizzate meglio dalla gazzetta


----------



## hiei87 (31 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Deisler era un fenomeno! Se non avesse avuto tutti quei problemi fisici e, di conseguenza, psicologici, sarebbe diventato un grande.
> Stesso discorso per Kewell
> Dovendo citare i pupilli più o meno scarsi o comunque più o meno vincenti, cito Ciccio Cozza, Milan Rapajic (per un paio di stagioni era parecchio forte), Lamberto Zauli (lo Zidane dei poveri), Thomas L(C)ocatelli, Gaetano De Rosa, MARCELO ALEJANDRO OTERO, Fabian O'Neill, Marcelo Gallardo, Johann Micoud, Eusebio Di Francesco, Andres D'Alessandro, Gustavo Bartelt, Zlatko Zahovic, Federico Giunti, Lars Ricken, Patrik Berger, Gerard, Peter Hoekstra, Milan Baros, Iksel Osmanovsky, Areil Ortega (vabbè, il Burrito era un fenomeno quando voleva)



Mi autoquoto. Qua avevo fatto un bel calderone di giocatori mediocri, discreti e potenziali campioni che si sono persi.
Alla fine l'effetto nostalgia fa tanto. Rende sempre le cose migliori di quello che erano, tant'è che non riuscirei a scrivere una lista del genere con i giocatori degli ultimi anni.
Nel Milan ho sempre avuto una grande simpatia per Flamini, mentre, se avessi scritto in questo topic un anno fa, probabilmente avrei citato Calhanoglu, che per anni ho difeso da chi, all'epoca anche a ragion veduta, lo reputava scarso.


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2020)

Un altro per cui stravedevo era Mateja Kezman.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ne ho dimenticato uno, forse il giocatore che mi piaceva di più nei primi anni 2010, un giocatore che avrei assolutamente voluto da noi: l’Oca, Ganso! L’idea di avere in squadra il Papero e l’Oca mi entusiasmava moltissimo all’epoca.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

A me faceva impazzire anche tale Possanzini.
Chissà chi se lo ricorda.
Il ronaldo dei poveri. Passi doppi come se piovesse.

Attualmente è il vice di de zerbi al sassuolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Dicembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ne ho dimenticato uno, forse il giocatore che mi piaceva di più nei primi anni 2010, un giocatore che avrei assolutamente voluto da noi: l’Oca, Ganso! L’idea di avere in squadra il Papero e l’Oca mi entusiasmava moltissimo all’epoca.



Il mitico Ganso!!! Ricordo all'epoca ci martellavano i giornali creando un mito vivente. Io boh non avendolo mai visto ero curioso come tutti, ma nulla più, poi quando andò al Siviglia e lo vidi giocare... mamma mia ricordo ancora le risate con altri amici milanisti.
Giocatore di una lentezza pachidermica, che oltretutto si assentava dalla partita per ore.

Erano anni in cui i procuratori pompavano i sudamericani sfruttando l'assenza di strutture organizzate nelle società e una incompetenza dilagante. In quegli anni i bidoni epocali dal Sudamerica non si contano nemmeno, ne arrivava uno buono su cento davvero.

Ma se facciamo una lista, sopratutto di brasiliani di quegli anni, davvero non finiamo più. Centinaia di milioni buttati nel cesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mitico Ganso!!! Ricordo all'epoca ci martellavano i giornali creando un mito vivente. Io boh non avendolo mai visto ero curioso come tutti, ma nulla più, poi quando andò al Siviglia e lo vidi giocare... mamma mia ricordo ancora le risate con altri amici milanisti.
> Giocatore di una lentezza pachidermica, che oltretutto si assentava dalla partita per ore.
> 
> Erano anni in cui i procuratori pompavano i sudamericani sfruttando l'assenza di strutture organizzate nelle società e una incompetenza dilagante. In quegli anni i bidoni epocali dal Sudamerica non si contano nemmeno, ne arrivava uno buono su cento davvero.
> ...



Gary ma te lo ricordi tale Pablo Garcia che giocò da noi per poi passare al real madrid??
Lol.
Mistero della fede.
Uno dei centrocampisti più scarsi mai visti al milan.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mitico Ganso!!! Ricordo all'epoca ci martellavano i giornali creando un mito vivente. Io boh non avendolo mai visto ero curioso come tutti, ma nulla più, poi quando andò al Siviglia e lo vidi giocare... mamma mia ricordo ancora le risate con altri amici milanisti.
> Giocatore di una lentezza pachidermica, che oltretutto si assentava dalla partita per ore.
> 
> Erano anni in cui i procuratori pompavano i sudamericani sfruttando l'assenza di strutture organizzate nelle società e una incompetenza dilagante. In quegli anni i bidoni epocali dal Sudamerica non si contano nemmeno, ne arrivava uno buono su cento davvero.
> ...



Esatto, hai centrato il punto! Anch’io non lo avevo mai visto giocare: infatti mi basavo principalmente sugli highlights e sulle dichiarazioni di certi “esperti”. Una volta visto al Siviglia, però, ha rivelato tutta la sua inadeguatezza


----------



## Maximo (31 Dicembre 2020)

Senza dubbio Cosmin Contra. E non era neppure scarso...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary ma te lo ricordi tale Pablo Garcia che giocò da noi per poi passare al real madrid??
> Lol.
> Mistero della fede.
> Uno dei centrocampisti più scarsi mai visti al milan.



Wow Pablo Garcia. Fu un bidone. Eppure era un pilastro della nazionale. Mistero davvero come abbia potuto giocare nel Milan e nel Real.
Ci giocò in un periodo di vuoto cosmico per entrambe. Se non sbaglio nel Real di quegli anni ci giocava anche Gravesen e Esnaider tra gli altri.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Dicembre 2020)

Brncic... qualcuno lo ha già detto?
Senza di lui, che andò all'Inter, forse Pirlo non sarebbe arrivato..

Pensate voi..


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2020)

Non so se qualcuno se lo ricorda ma mi piaceva molto Viola. Giocatore brasiliano che avevo visto solo per qualche minuto nella finale di Passadena.
Gioco solo 1 stagione al Valencia
Per il resto solo Brasile.
In quei minuti dove era entrato mi era sembrato un mezzo fenomeno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Dicembre 2020)

Valoti, mi è sempre piaciuto il suo modo di stare in campo e trattare il pallone, però non ga mantenuto le promesse. Alla fine è diventato "solo" un buon giocatore di provincia. Ieri gran doppietta 

Anche Mario Gomez da sempre mio pupillo, anche se non so possa rientrare nella categoria


----------



## Tobi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ero fissatissimo con Adebayor, quando giocammo contro l'Arsenal in Champions, immancabile. Un'estate poi a pregare che lo comprassimo. 
Scarso scarso comunque non era rispetto ad altri nomi udciti in questo topic.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Io ero fissato con Giovanni Dos Santos...... Inutile ricordare come sia finita ahah


----------

